# Eclipse: Teilmodule beim Testen werden nicht gestartet



## Spiralnebel (4. Nov 2011)

Guten Tag!

Ich bin als Hiwi derzeit in ein Webseitenprojekt verwickelt, welches mit Eclipse programmiert wird, die Sprache ist hauptsächlich Java bzw. JavaScript. MySQL und Maven sind zum Testen bereits installiert. Dieses Projekt ist in mehrere Module unterteilt, also z.B.

Database -> für Datenbankaufgaben
Community -> für alles,was die Community betrifft
etc.
darüber hinaus noch eine Art, nennen wir es "Zentralmodul" -> die Webseite an sich, in die je nach Bedarf alle anderen Teilmodule eingebunden werden
Mein Problem kommt, wenn ich das, was ich programmiert habe testen möchte: Im Zentralmodul, also der Webseite an sich, läuft alles wunderbar, jedoch wenn ich innerhalb von diesem eine Methode eines anderen Teilmoduls aufrufen will passiert schlichtweg nichts. Also auch kein Fehler oder sonst was, auf der Console wird einfach nichts ausgegeben, so als hätte es den Aufruf der Funktion aus dem Teilmodul einfach nicht gegeben.

Ich bin da leider nicht so wirklich in der Materie drin was Server und dergleichen angeht, ich hab bisher leider nur Java gelernt. Habe schon alle Dinge ausprobiert die mir bereits vorgeschlagen wurden, also für alle Module einen Maven install durchgeführt, mit und ohne Tests, habe Debuggen lassen etc. aber es tut sich einfach immer noch nichts  hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie das funktionieren könnte?

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

Das Aufteilen in Module ist sinvoll, aber vielleicht stimmen die Abhängigkeiten nicht. Schau mal in die poms der einzelnen Module:
- Was ist parent von welchem? (Sollte nur ein parent modul geben)
- Wie sind die dependencies?

Und speziell bei Eclipse: Aus den Modulen werden ja je nach package type entweder jars oder wars. Wenn z.B. Dein Webmodul eine dependency auf das Datenbankmodul hat, müsste im Build-Path des Webmoduls das Datenbankmodul mit eingebunden sein. Dafür gibt es die Befehle "mvn clean eclipse:clean" und "mvn clean eclipse:eclipse". Die löschen/erzeugen die Eclipse Konfigurationen unter berücksichtigung der Informationen in den poms. Danach muss man meist noch in Eclipse einen Refresh auf das jeweilige Projekt machen.


----------



## nillehammer (4. Nov 2011)

Ach ja, und noch was ganz Triviales: Je nach Deiner Entwicklungsumgebung musst Du Deine Änderungen natürlich auch auf den Server deployen.


----------

